# feral genetics



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

i do have one question, I don't even think it can be answered. I have two blue bar feral pigeons. when I breed them together I get blue bars but not with black bars, they turn out with brown or red bars with black outline. how dose that make sence? I do have a feral pigeon that is brown now with white splash, it just hatched, I guarantee that bird will be compleatly black with the white splash when it molts. how dose this stuff happen? dose it make sence in any way knowing there feral pigeons?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Post your genetic questions in the genetic forum  pigeons can carry recessive genes. Pictures are always good for identification. Ferals can have any gene that domestic pigeons have.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

2 blue bar feral pigeons cpuld have a brown one. You really never know what it could turn out because it is feral.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

so basicaly I could end up with anthing out of them if the medifiers are there?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

switchbackmat69 said:


> so basicaly I could end up with anthing out of them if the medifiers are there?


repost your question by making a new thread in the genetics topic.


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

You sure they don't just have bronze bars?


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll take a picture of it in the morning and you tell, me I guess it could be bronze I never realy looked at it outside the loft.


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also reposted the original thread topic under genetics as asked


----------

